
Researchers Claim to Have Developed a Universal Flu Vaccine « CBS Philly - Jerry2
http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2018/01/25/universal-flu-vaccine/
======
DrScump
Clickbait title fail -- the strategy addresses _only_ type A influenza and is
not universal.

